# doggy heart beat



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

im going to try and word this as best as possible, but it might come out a bit confusing...is a dogs heart beat supposed to be the same rhythm as a humans? like as in 1,2...1,2...1,2...

im asking because max came and laid down next to me he came to me from a rested state no running playing or even walking. he was laying completely on his right side, so his left side was up. i put my hand on him to pet him and his heart beat was so SO strong. you could visibly see it moving my relaxed hand, and by alot. but the part that worried me the most was that there was no countable beat to it... it would be erratic then slow for 1 or 2 beats that weird and off beat for the next 6 or 8....it just doesnt feel right, although i never really recall specifically feeling for his heart beat before... he seems to be acting ok. maybe a little sleepier then usual, but not lethargic. is this something to be worried about? 

the only change in his environment has been that we are a little less active for the past month or so because me and DH have been sick with headcolds/sinus issues and the weather has been absolutely awful. we still have our daily walks, and indoor play, but not much more









im not sure if this has anything to do with the price of potatoes, but max is a 2 year old intact male. he is very oversized, and this has worried me. (i took him from someone on craigs list that didnt want to deal with his puppy energy at 10 weeks old) he is a very trim 120 pounds maybe a little less.

i hope im over reacting....thanks for your help


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i will just speak from experience and say that every dog i've had (baby sat, fostered, etc) has had an irregular heartbeat. nothing like a humans, always erratic, never a 1,2.....1,2.....1,2. gia's is the worst and at one point (when she was about 2yrs) they thought she had a slight murmur but it turns out she didnt.

personally i wouldnt worry - but i'm far from an expert in this department.

i just checked both of my dogs... gia is currently doing a 1,2,3..1,2,3.. and tilden is 1...1...1,2...1...1...

the thump will feel much greater than our hearts because of their anatomy. i can literally cup my hand in a V shape and hold tildens chest feeling both sides of his rib cage... where as with humans, you've got a nice sternum block.


----------



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks so much for you quick response, it has put me at ease for sure. ill have the vet double check when we go in for our flea/tick meds

im glad you could understand what i was trying to say...i wasnt sure if it would quite make sense to anyone but me


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

no probelm, i also just found this:
_
While it's not "normal" for a dog or puppy to have an irregular heart beat, irregular heart beats are common and usually not a problem unless associated with other cardiac related clinical signs. When a dog is having more than 20 irregular beats per minute, or the dog is showing symptoms, then medication can be started to try and prevent the irregular beats.

The most common origin is sinus arrhythmia, an irregularity in the heart's natural built in pacemaker. Pets with this condition are basically healthy since the heart manages to keep blood flowing even when the beat is uneven.

If your dog is otherwise fine, you do not need to worry about the irregular heart beat. 

A dog's heart is bigger in proportion to their bodies compared ours, so some irregularity is normal and not dangerous as it would be for us. However, the heartbeat can be (or become) severely irregular which can be problematic. Should your puppy's condition change, you might see symptoms such as weakness, fainting episodes, heartbeat seems more irregular than usual, acting confused and disoriented, joints are swollen or tender, your dog has gotten wobbly or clumsy, which would signal the immediate need for a veterinarian._


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

I totally understand!! I had noticed the same thing with Suki (1,2 1,2,3, 1,2)

My DH took a puppy first-aid course a few weeks back (I'm taking it next month), and they mentioned that a dog's heartbeat is different depending on whether they are breathing in or out. Actually, I just googled it and this article explains it:

asynchronous heartbeats


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Can't recall 100% but I believe Riggs heart is 'irregular' and he's healthy.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Cash's heartbeat has always been noticably more irregular than Rocky's; I always figured it was because he'd had heartworms.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I think a lot of "irregular" heartbreats are pretty regular







, but never a bad idea to have it listened to by a vet, as heart issues are not unheard of in GSDs. I'm not sure though if those could be heard by ear. Probably not!!

Indy had a sinus arrythmia as a pup, and the vet said it wasn't a concern, but she's not a GSD.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Suki's Mom, interesting about the in and out, I remember hearing that once (but apparently immediately forgot it!!).


----------



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

great article, thanks alot. i feel much better. very interesting read i never heard that before!


----------



## BuddyLars (Sep 8, 2015)

I know this was an old posting but it helped/relieved me. Our baby Willow a 12 month German Shepherd had jumped up on the couch to lay next to me and I just laid my hand on her chest while watching TV. I noticed her heartbeat and I was timing it. 1.2.3...1.2.3... so I immediately googled it and found this forum. I joined just to thank you, but I believe I will hang around as my wife and I enjoy our journey. Thank you. Lars


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Suki's Mom said:


> I totally understand!! I had noticed the same thing with Suki (1,2 1,2,3, 1,2)


My old heartdog's did that. When my cheek was resting on his chest one day, he once whispered to me that the rhythm is his heart's code for MOM-MY I-LOVE-YOU MOM-MY. :wub: Thank you for reminding me of a very good memory of a dog I still miss every day!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Gonna add to this old thread for those that may just now read it. 

Dogs commonly have whats called a sinus arrhythmia. Generally, their heart rate speeds up when then inhale and slows down when the exhale. It's a normal finding in the dog. 

Of course the only way to know for sure is to see a Dr. 

But that's what the OP sounded like to me. 

We call it regularly irregular.


----------

